# Huaewi e173 3g modem problem



## diagus (Oct 3, 2011)

got a unlocked huawei E173 3G modem

but when i plug it first it shows as huawei modem detected
and shows a problem occurred during hardware installation .your hardware will not work properly

and the modem appears as usb device 
not getting detected


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

Could you post a screenshot and write a little more details about your problem.


----------



## diagus (Oct 3, 2011)

the modem is only recognized as a storage device

the software shows modem not connected
is the modem faulty just purchased today
*i52.tinypic.com/2jg5nye.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/29qmhhi.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

Here are a few things you should try before RMA'ing it :

1. try to use the modem on another computer and see if it is possible for you to configure it

2. Try to factory resetting it by putting a safety pin through the hole in back.
3. Reinstall all software and driver associated with it.

if it will not work even after doing these it will be a safe bet that the device may be defective.


----------



## diagus (Oct 4, 2011)

now the modem is detected 

but the problem is when i try to connect the modem get disconnected

the modem gets disconnected frequently
*i51.tinypic.com/29lnr6o.jpg


----------



## eagle_y2j (Oct 4, 2011)

try another port


----------



## diagus (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks 
yes it was  usb port issue now problem solved

buy the way how to install mobile partner software in it
so that it open automatically when i plug in.



the modem has a default megaphone modem software
that pop up everytime i plug in.


----------



## funskar (Oct 4, 2011)

diagus said:


> thanks
> yes it was  usb port issue now problem solved
> 
> buy the way how to install mobile partner software in it
> ...




Download this huawei Dashboard update _ *www.dc-files.com/UTPS21.003.25.04.793_MAC21.003.25.04.793_LNX21.003.25.04.793.B717.zip

Then unrar it nd disconnect ur modem & exit icon from system tray & run the Huawei Dashboard Update file. Now when the Huawei Dashboard Update will Finsih u will b Having Mobile Partner setup Installed in ur Modem


----------

